#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Is it possible to do simple excel functions within outlook?

## hyde

We work with a lot tables that we paste from one email to another, it would be amazing if we could sort or calculate sum easily within outlook when we are drafting an email. Is this possible?
Also, is there a way to change default table border formatting when we copy table from outlook and paste it into excel?  For some reason it's always bold.

----------


## Aardigspook

You can do simple calculations in Word tables (so also in Outlook).  See here: https://support.office.com/en-gb/art...d-b2cb2c4f3e27
You can also sort: https://support.office.com/en-gb/art...6-7C2E48F1D91F

If you don't want bold borders when you paste into Excel, click the little arrow under the Paste button and select 'Match Destination Formatting'.

Hope that helps.

----------


## hyde

I had no idea we could sort/calculate, I will try these, thank you so much.

----------


## AliGW

If that takes care of your original question, please select _Thread Tools_ from the menu link above and mark this thread as SOLVED.

----------


## Aardigspook

You're welcome, glad I could help and thanks for marking the thread as _Solved_.

----------

